# Snooty Bloodlines/Underbite



## voice100 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
We got our new puppy 4 weeks ago and was told he was from Snooty lines. He is 18 weeks old and is 15.9kg.
We have noticed he has got an underbite, is this normal and ok? 
I am a pitbull lover however am not quite up to speed with the different blood lines. Can anyone tell me anything about Snooty lines? 
He is being very good and learning quickly, just a little fearful of new things which sometimes has the potntial to turn agresive but we are training hard with this.
Any useful info would be appriciated.
Thanks


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bite faults -- undershot, wry, level -- are very common in the breed. They run more in some lines than others, but I'm sure all lines have the ability to produce them. I've seen lots of dogs with off bites. A strong scissor bite is preferred, but the rest are common enough that they aren't noteworthy.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

voice100 said:


> Hello everyone,
> We got our new puppy 4 weeks ago and was told he was from Snooty lines. He is 18 weeks old and is 15.9kg.
> We have noticed he has got an underbite, is this normal and ok?
> I am a pitbull lover however am not quite up to speed with the different blood lines. Can anyone tell me anything about Snooty lines?
> ...


the underbite is ok i wouldnt consider it normal, because its a fault if try to put ur dog in conformation shows.....


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

idk if snooty lines throw out underbites often but if your not showing it doesent matter, do you have the online ped to post or the sire and dams full names because maby someone can find your pups ped or their parents ped and then we can tell you about your dog. i do know snooty is game lines mainly out of carver dogs and if your dog is well bred you could have a real bulldog on your hands and beleive me a real apbt can be allot to handle so good luck and welcome to gp


----------



## voice100 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you for all your replies, there is an album of him in the album section, his name is Bowser.
We are just waiting for the breeder to send us the paperwork to see his sire/dam.
He is a little rascal, very submissive to us however very growling and barks a lot when people come and visit, if you leave him for 5mins he usually gets over it but he is very fearful, so I am trying to get this out of him however I do not know the best way as when you tell him off for doing it he gets more scared, so I have been trying positive training, give our visitors treats etc.

I feel better now with these comments as some places talk about taking there teech out etc and that seemed very drastic if it was not bothering him
Please look at the pics, he is 4 1/2 months at mo.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

underbites happen from lots of inbreeding, my guess is that since the snooty blood is not new there is alot of line breeding and inbreeding to keep the line strong. line breeding brings out the good but can also bring out the bad qualities. either way its one hell of a good bloodline if bred right! i hope you do recieve the papers on him so we can see where he comes from.


----------

